# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Programmi freeware di contabilità

## Esattore

Buongiorno, vorrei chiedervi quale sia , a parer vostro, il programma freeware di contabilità più completo. Sono un praticante e vorrei fare un pò di pratica"a casa e non posso natralmente permettermi i colossi da 2000 Euro l'anno. Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Questo http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf 
ciao

----------


## Esattore

> Questo http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf 
> ciao

  Non ci siam capiti, ho parlato di freeware, gratuito, open source  :Smile:

----------


## burrodicacao

> Non ci siam capiti, ho parlato di freeware, gratuito, open source

  Forse sei tu a non aver capito che di assolutamente gratuito non trovi nulla di valido.

----------


## Esattore

Va beh, ma non &#232; che me lo devi dire con queste parole, dai sciogliti un po' amico! Io sono un praticante senza una lira, per quello cerco qualcosa di gratuito, per allenarmi a casa, dato che in ufficio non sempre faccio contabilit&#224;. Un p&#242; di burro cacao sulle labbra screpolate ti far&#224; bene! Scherzo, ciao!:-)

----------


## paolab

> Non ci siam capiti, ho parlato di freeware, gratuito, open source

  
va bene cercare sempre le cose gratuite... ma forse è meglio spendere pochissimo (vedi costo del software Contabile telematico) ed avere un software serio, completo, che ti puo' veramente aiutare piuttosto che una robetta gratuita con rischio di errori, buchi, incompletezza ecc. ecc.
Forse è meglio se ci ragioni un po'....  :Smile: 
Ma la tua scelta sarà sicuramente la migliore possibile!  :Smile:

----------


## Esattore

Sì, hai ragione, ma per uno studio naturalmente comprerei qualcosa di valido spendendo quindi almeno 1000 Euro, qua mi chiedevo se esistesse qualcosa di freeware, ma se non esiste non importa.

----------


## paolab

> Sì, hai ragione, ma per uno studio naturalmente comprerei qualcosa di valido spendendo quindi almeno 1000 Euro, qua mi chiedevo se esistesse qualcosa di freeware, ma se non esiste non importa.

  beh, contabile telematico costa 185 euro... ed è completo...

----------


## ergo3

> beh, contabile telematico costa 185 euro... ed è completo...

  Questo programma è veramente completo. 
Se però vuoi solo allenarti a fare la contabilità gratuitamente, senza falsa retorica, prendi un quaderno di ragioneria, una penna nera, una rossa e produci le scritture in p.d. a mano. 
Questo è il modo universale per allenarsi.  
Ogni programma ha una sua logica diversa con un comune denominatore: la disciplina ragionieristica combinata alla fiscalità. Impari a memoria il bilancio IV CEE e riclassificalo a mano. Ti prendi ilsoftware sogei, gratuito, e ti fai la dichiarazione. 
Se poi vuoi per forza un programma valido, lo devi pagare solo 185  (vedi sopra)

----------


## f.p

Buongiorno  :Smile:  
dato che tutti gli interventi promuovono il programma di contabilità del C.T., mi chiedevo se esiste anche una "versione paghe"! 
buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

> *Se però vuoi solo allenarti a fare la contabilità gratuitamente, senza falsa retorica, prendi un quaderno di ragioneria, una penna nera, una rossa e produci le scritture in p.d. a mano.* 
> Questo è il modo universale per allenarsi.  
> Ogni programma ha una sua logica diversa con un comune denominatore: la disciplina ragionieristica combinata alla fiscalità. *Impari a memoria il bilancio IV CEE e riclassificalo a mano. Ti prendi ilsoftware sogei, gratuito, e ti fai la dichiarazione.*

  Uno degli insegnamenti migliori che abbia mai letto su questo forum!

----------


## Contabile

> Se però vuoi solo allenarti a fare la contabilità gratuitamente, senza falsa retorica, prendi un quaderno di ragioneria, una penna nera, una rossa e produci le scritture in p.d. a mano.

  Ricorda anche una matita ed una gomma per i mastrini  :Smile:  
Nostalgia canaglia.............. sono passati oltre 20 anni da quei tempi. Sic!

----------


## Esattore

Hai pienamente ragione, farò a mano come una volta e come in effetti per esercitarmi già in parte faccio sempre, per mantermi allenato dopo aver finito l'università. Viva i vecchi metodi!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Hai pienamente ragione, farò a mano come una volta e come in effetti per esercitarmi già in parte faccio sempre, per mantermi allenato dopo aver finito l'università. Viva i vecchi metodi!

  
Ricorda una bella calcolatrice con un gran rotolo di carta per fare le "strisciate" !   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Buongiorno  
> dato che tutti gli interventi promuovono il programma di contabilità del C.T., mi chiedevo se esiste anche una "versione paghe"! 
> buon lavoro

  tipo Iammaz paghe o Iammetti?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gontur

Segnalo il seguente link:  SourceForge.net: Find and Develop Open Source Software 
Lì si possono trovare tonnellate di software open source. Ho visto che c'è anche qualcosa relativo alla contabilità, ma non so se sia pertinente con le problematiche della normativa italiana.

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiorno  
> dato che tutti gli interventi promuovono il programma di contabilità del C.T., mi chiedevo se esiste anche una "versione paghe"! 
> buon lavoro

  No..la versione paghe non l'hanno fatta.... 
Ci tocca spendere un sacco per le paghe...sigh...  :Frown:

----------


## mrmister

prova questo Coge XP software contabile estremamente funzionale internet style: archivi di base, contabilità generale, contabilità iva integrato con Gestionale XP 
ha alcune limitazioni temporali ma per fare pratica và più che bene

----------

